# Russdog28@gmail 45 day transformation



## russell.king.75 (Mar 8, 2016)

I am new here so bare with me. I recently did a 6 week cut and these are my stats.
Height 6'4
Weight 296
Bodyfat percentage 22%

I have always been a little fat so after I did the cut I was very happy with my progress.
Weight 283
Bf 18%

I have a few photos of before and after for my chest, and back.

I also have a few of my legs. 

I know I have a long way to go as I still am a fat guy but, here is my progress.












Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Mar 8, 2016)

After chest










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Mar 8, 2016)

Before back





After back






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here are just some shots showing my progress.













Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Mar 8, 2016)

I realize I have moobs but I have been a fat guy for 33 years of my life. I am just trying to get better.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 8, 2016)

Kudos on deciding to do something...and acting on that decision.
You've got a lot of work to do but the fact that you've started and are seeing results is a good thing.
I applaud you for deciding to make a change and working toward your goal...you definitely need to set a goal so you know what you're working for.

This is a great way to start when joining a forum...even a dead forum like IMF.

As far as the moobs...we love trannies at IMF. Victoria's Secret is offering free shipping on bras right now...


Post up your diet and training routines.

Be sure to work in a shit ton of cardio.

Keep up the good work and keep us posted.
Sometimes accountability (even to your forum brothers who you'll never meet IRL) is a great motivator.

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## russell.king.75 (Mar 8, 2016)

Lol I don't use roids ...yet

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.king.75 (Mar 8, 2016)

Not my mom but yours...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

